# My NX



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Mods:

U12 BB DET
Suspension Techniques springs
Greddy Emanage
Autometer Gauges
HKS Type 0 Turbo Timer
ES Inserts
custom rear Strut Bar
90-93 Integra "Black Widow" front bumper
88-91 Civic turn signals
1998 Volvo yellow


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice....sometimes I think of selling my sentra and getting an NX2000.........just sometimes.  I like them now.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.

It could use a rear valence.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks pretty cool. reminds me of devil'd eggs at thanks giving.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Looks good.
> 
> It could use a rear valence. *


MS Design rear lip and rear spoiler coming soon!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Loe Lyf said:


> *MS Design rear lip and rear spoiler coming soon! *


nice


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... but that front bumper is TOO much for that car.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *very nice... but that front bumper is TOO much for that car. *


I'm going to modify it to eliminate the vents on the sides to flow better with the lines of the car.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Loe Lyf said:


> *I'm going to modify it to eliminate the vents on the sides to flow better with the lines of the car. *


TRU... that sounds like a really good idea... but all in all... i really like ur NX. its original and unlike no other. there aint too many peepz that have the balls to kit out an NX and ur's came out really nice and the color is sweet as fuck. mad props on the ride


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice egg man. would be cool if all eggs had a det round here


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Thanks everyone.


----------

